# Analysekoffer & Messgeräte



## Peter_Piper (4. Mai 2016)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo zusammen,[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]für unser Vereinsgewässer suche ich einen Analysekoffer und ggf. passende Messgeräte.[/FONT](Zur Bestimmung der Wasserqualität)
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Netz spuckt leider alles mögliche an Empfehlungen und Meinungen aus.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gibt's denn hier ein paar Gewässerwarte die mir weiterhelfen können. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bei meiner Recherche bin ich immer wieder auf folgende Geräte/Koffer gestoßen:[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Söll Aqua Check in Kombination mit Greisinger Sauerstoff-Messgerät[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Söll Aqua Check II[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]JBL Testlab[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Macherey-Nagel Visocolor Fish Analysekoffer mit Kompaktphotometer PF3 Fish[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Macherey-Nagel Visocolor Fish Analysekoffer[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat schon jemand mit dem ein oder anderen Koffer persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht?[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Freue mich über Antworten.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danke im Voraus.[/FONT]


----------



## Fr33 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Die Frage ist immer was getestet werden soll. Für einfachere Sachen reicht z.b. der JBL TestLab....

Ich habe Aquarien (Süßwasser) und hier leistet so ein Kasten sehr gute Dienste!

Klar es gibt auch Sets mit elektronischen PH Messern usw....


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

das Vereinsgewässer ist ein alter Baggersee, ca 12ha groß.
Gemessen soll folgendes:


pH-Wert
Sauerstoffgehalt
Nitrat
Nitrit
Ammonium
Gesamthärte
Karbonhärte
Phosphor bzw Phosphat


----------



## carphunter 47 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Schau mal unter Aquamerck  Kleinwasserlabor für Teichwirtschaft oder Kompaktlabor für Gewässeruntersuchung nach.

 Der Preis fürs Kleinlabor beträgt ca. 290 € und für Kompaktlabor ca. 490 € .

 Diese beiden Koffer werden bei uns in einigen Gewässerwartelehrgänge lobend erwähnt.


----------



## Ørret (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Mit dem Kompaktlabor  von aquamerck ist man gut ausgestattet. Kostet zwar auch ein wenig, aber damit kommt man auch ne ganze Weile hin.Man kann auch einzelne Chemikalien nachbestellen, dann braucht man nicht den ganzen Kasten neu kaufen nur weil ein Test früher aufgebraucht ist als die anderen.

Bis denne


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Danke für die Info, Aquamerck hatte ich bis dato in der Tat noch nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Ich Untersuche jetzt 25 Jahre unsere Gewässer.

Habe mit Aqua-Merk angefangen, jetzt habe ich den Aqua-Check 2.

Aqua-check2 ist nach meiner Meinung nach bei einigen Reagenzien noch nicht ganz ausgereift und auch recht teuer(900 €). Ich verwende nebenbei noch Aqua-Merk Reagenzien.

Ich würde zur Zeit den Aqua-Merk empfehlen der ist kosten günstiger und auch genau. Einen Aquamerk-Koffer kann man sich auch selbst zusammenstellen und die Reagenzien einzeln Nachkaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Der DAFV bietet sowas ja auch über seine GmbH an.

Wenn die nicht die "Experten" sind, wer dann??
:g|rolleyes|rolleyes:g

Vielleicht kriegt mans da preiswerter als DAFV-Mitglied, man finanziert ja durch Beiträge eh die ganze Chose schon:
http://www.dafvshop.de/produkt-kategorie/wasseranalyse/
?????

Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass es da teurer als auf dem freien Markt wäre, vergleichen müsst ihr selber ...


----------



## jranseier (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Mich haben jetzt einfach mal die Preise zum Aquamerck Kompaktlabor interessiert:

DAFV: € 490,--
Omnilab: € 490,--
Hedinger: € 473,--
Reiss: € 464,--

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Also zockt der DAFV über seine GmbH die im DAFV organisierten Angelfischer  doppelt ab:
Zuerst der Beitrag und dann dafür nicht mal verbilligter Einkauf bei der verbandseigenen  GmbH..

Danke fürs nachgucken..........


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

das ist ja mal echt der Hammer.#d

Wenigstens bietet der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen Lippe die Analysekofffer von Macherey-Nagel mit 25% Rabatt an.


----------



## Lorenz (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*



jranseier schrieb:


> DAFV: € 490,--
> Omnilab: € 490,--
> Hedinger: € 473,--
> Reiss: € 464,--



0-6 % teurer als andere Anbieter?
Wo ist da das Problem? Sollen Vereine/Verbände bei der Preisdrückerei des (Online)Handels mitmachen oder einen florierenden Onlineshop aufbauen? Nein.

Sowas anzubieten ist doch mehr eine Serviceleistung. Wenn man Mitgliedern Rabatte anbieten kann oder zum Selbstkostenpreis Produkte weitergibt, wäre das natürlich angenehm, aber das muss nicht sein. Womöglich täten die Hersteller/Großhändler oder andere Fachhändler denen was husten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Andere wie der Landesverband könnens ja - warum sollte man da dem DAFV noch mehr Kohle hinterher schmeissen?

Die leisten doch eh nix fürs Geld?

Wenn man das woanders kaufen kann, warum verschwendet der DAFV da Zeit, Personal und Geld statt aktiv was für Angler zu tun?

Es ist einfach schlichte doppelte Abzocke der organisierten Angelfischer...

Daher danke an jranseier, dass er das verglichen hat und eingestellt mit den Preisen..


----------



## jranseier (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*



Lorenz schrieb:


> 0-6 % teurer als andere Anbieter?
> Wo ist da das Problem?



Nirgendwo.

So spezialisierte Produkte wie einen Analysekoffer samt Messgerät kauft man in der Regel sowieso im Fachhandel (möglichst vor Ort). Da sind dann bei geschickter Verhandlung auch noch Rabatte von ca. 10-30% vom Listenpreis drin, so dass der Koffer dann ca. € 350 - € 450 kostet. Der Händler will ja, dass man wiederkommt und verdient dann an den Verbrauchsmaterialien.

ranseier


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Was macht ihr mit den teuren Meßkoffern?
Wirklich messen?
Und wozu?
Hat sich da was geändert in den letzen 10 Jahren bei den wichtigsten Werten?
Wer schreibt das alles auf und führt die Statistik?
Und wozu werden die Ergebnisse vewerwendet?
Oder macht das jemand als Hobby eben wiels sein Hobby ist?
Mal so provokativ gefragt. Weil, wenn was passiert kommt das Umweltamt oder WKD, deren Messungen sind dann amtlich. Zudem werden die meisten Gewässer sowie von Staatswegen regelmäßig geprüft. 
Wir lassen wenige Parameter 1x jährlich von einem Labor prüfen. Das kostet dann  je Meßwert 30 -50 Euro. Die schicken einen Behälter wie beim Arzt für die Pinkelprobe. Den fült man vor Ort aus dem Gewässer und schickt die Probe ein. Das Ergebniss kommt dann per Email.
Vorteil, mann muß kein Verfalldatum beachten, keine Reagenzien entsorgen. Niemand auf enen Lehrgang schicken. Messung ist von geprüftem Labor und damit eher gerichtsfähig.
Hier könnten die Verbände wirklich Rabatte bei den Labors aushandeln, ich habe nachgefragt. da ist jederzeit ein Staffelrabatt möglich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Ich bin derzeitig nicht in einem Verein und habe somit auch keinen direkten Bezug zu einem Gewässer, aber es gibt gute Gründe selbst messen zu können. 

Ob das dann gerichtsfest ist, oder nicht ist doch erst mal nachrangig.

Mich interessieren zum Beispiel im Fließgewässer, wie wirken sich zuflüsse auf das Gewässer aus, oder hinsichtlich eines stehenden Gewässers, wie ist das Wasser in der Tiefe, am Zulauf. Da kommen schnell mehrere Proben zusammen , die u.U. im Laufe des Jahres nochmals überprüft werden.

Wer sich ernsthaft mit seinem Gewässer auseinander setzt, macht das sicher auch gerne und ich würde dann neben den chemischen Parametern auch die biologischen Indikatoren erfassen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Was macht ihr mit den teuren Meßkoffern?
> Wirklich messen?
> Und wozu?
> Hat sich da was geändert in den letzen 10 Jahren bei den wichtigsten Werten?
> ...



ICH !
Messe seit 25 Jahren monatlich unsere Gewässer und führe auch Statistik. Und es ändert sich sehr viel in 10 Jahren.
Es hilft nichts wenn man das Gewässer einmal im Jahr misst. Gemessen muss auch werden wenn mögliche Veränderungen zu erwarten sind oder Einleitungen entdeckt werden. auch bei Fischsterben ist eine Messung notwendig und die ist vor Ort nötig !
Liegt eine Einleitung oder Fischsterben vor ist auch die eigene Messung vor Gericht gültig, da hier auch die Polizei vor Ort eingeschaltet werden muss .


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe noch ein bisschen recherchiert. Ich würde mir jetzt  für den Ph-, Sauerstoff-, und den Leitwert  jeweils digitale Geräte bei Conrad Electronic holen. 

(Links zu den angedachten Geräten nachfolgend)
Ph
Sauerstoff
Leitwert

für die anderen Werte wie Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat, etc würde ich Reagenzien von JBL aus dem Aquarienbereich nehmen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Sinnvoll? Blödsinnig? Alternativen zu den digitalen Messgeräten?

Ebenfalls als Alternative zu den Reagenzien gibt es auch von JBL den ProScan, der mit Teststreifen und HandyScan (per App) inzwischen wohl auch ganz zuverlässig sein soll.  Hat dazu schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Vor Teststreifen würde ich abraten, zu Ungenau.

Die wichtigsten Werte sind für Fischgewässer, Sauerstoff, Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak, PH  dazu evtl. noch Phosphat und Chlorid.

Mit diesen Werten können noch weitere Werte durch Tabellen errechnet werden.
Wichtig ist das die gelesenen Werte bei den Tests nicht zu großen Abstand haben.


----------



## smithie (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Ich betreibe mal Laichenschändung und hole das Thema nach oben.

Ich überlege mir auch gerade, welche Gerätschaften ich mir für Wasseranalytik anschaffen soll.
Thermometer/pH-Meter 
Reagenzien-Koffer oder Messgerät à la Aqua Check II.

Wer kann mir eine Empfehlung geben?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Moinsens !

Kenne das Aqua-Check nicht, aber die Reagenzienkoffer sind eine elende Fummelei und sehr zeitaufwändig und draußen bei Schlechtwetter kaum benutzbar........

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Für solche Fälle holt man sich ja meist auch nur 3-4 Proben aus dem Gewässer und teste diese dann im warmen bzw.  zu Hause usw. Direkt am Wasser testen wir auch selten.


----------



## Heidechopper (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Ich untersuche schon jahrzehntelang unsere Vereinsgewässer.
Nach langer Zeit mit den MerckMillipore- Koffern sind wir wegen der bedeutend besseren Ausstattung zu Macherey + Nagel gewechselt. Dazu sind deren Koffer deutlich billiger.
Alle reagenziensätze können nachbestellt werden, so das man da sehr lange etwas von hat.
Man muss ja nicht alles am Wasser bei Wind und Wetter untersuchen: ich benutze eine 250er Kautexflasche für die normalen Wasserproben und eine spezielle kleine  Flasche , die ich luftblasenfrei verschließen kann für die Sauerstoffprobe. Ans Wasser kommt lediglich das Reagenz 1 (MnCl2-Lösung) und 2 (Natronlauge mit Jodid). Die Sauerstoffprobe wird vor Ort fixiert und ist dann bis zu 6 Stunden stabil.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## smithie (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Danke schonmal!

Kann jemand noch etwas sagen zu Koffer oder doch lieber Gerät (Aqua Check, o.ä.)?


----------



## Heidechopper (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Auch wir haben uns Gedanken über Fotometer oder nicht gemacht. Wichtig ist, das auch ein angelernter Laie mit solchen Systemen umgehen kann. (Absolute Sauberkeit Messuhng der Küvetten Messung mit den Fotometern, In der Lage zu sein Fehlern zu erkennen usw.) dafür sollte man schon ausgebildeter Laborant sein. Wir nutzen den vorgeschlagenen individuellen Koffer plus 1 x mehr Nitrat für ca. 370 Euro netto (o. MWSt) von M&N. So zusammen gestellt (enthält auch den Sauerstofftest) kann ich 4 Reihen zu je 20 Analysen machen. Zu jeder Analyse liegen die Anleitunge3n bei und ein Grundstock an Untersuchungsgefäßen ist auch dabei. Von den alten Merckkoffern habe ich jeweils die Glasware und die Kunststoffgefäße behalten und auf diese Weise meinen Laborfundus immer mehr erweitert.
abgerundet habe ich das Ganze zur Datenerfassung mit einer selbst erstellten Exceldatei, so das ich die Ergebnisse auch dokumentieren kann.
Wovon die Finger lassen? Elektrische PH-Meter z. B.: Erstens sind die sauteuer und die Glaselektrode zerbrechlich, zweitens müssen die vor jeder Messung mit speziellen Puffern kalibriert werden. Und drittens sind die für salzarme Lösungen so gut wie nicht geeignet. Auch sogenannte Teststicks müssen lange in der Probe stehen, bis ein "richtiger" PH-Wert abzulesen ist.
Die mitgelieferten Thermometer können nur in der Wasserprobe stehend abgelesen werden; - nimmt man diese dazu heraus, verdunstet das anhaftende Wasser und die angezeigte Temperatur ist viel zu niedrig. Besser hier ein Elektrothermometer (z.B. Greisinger GHT 100, Conrad) einsetzen. 

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Ich Messe seit einigen Jahren mit Aqua Check2. Bin mit allen Regenzien und Ergebnisse zu frieden.
Nur dem NH4/NH3 - Test nicht. Hatte mit den Leuten von Aqua Check2 einige Diskusionen.
Wenn ich vor unserem Kläranlagen Einlauf in den Fuß eine Probe Messe zeigt sie nur immer 0.00 mg/l Messanzeige von 0,00mg/l bis 2,00mg/l) an. Und das kann nicht sein
da der Grenzwert bei Kläranlagen übert 0,00 mg/l liegen.
Zur zeit messe ich NH4 mit einem anderen Reagenzien Satz den ich noch vor Aqua Check 2 hatte und dort immer geringe Spuren von NH4 festzustellen sind .
Das kann jetzt aber auch schon Behoben sein werde heurer wenn der alte NH4 Test verbraucht ist mal noch mal einen von Aqua Check2 bestellen.
*Muss aber sagen die anderen Werte sind genau zu messen, dabei gab es keine Beanstandungen*


----------



## Heidechopper (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Wenn man an seinen Ergebnissen zweifelt, macht die ganze Analytik keinen rechten Sinn. In so einem Fall ist es ratsam, den Testsatz mit einem Standard oder (wer über genügend Fachkenntnis verfügt) mit einer Wiederfindungsrate zu testen.
Es kann immer mal sein, das entweder ein Reagenz verdorben oder im Wasser ein Stoff vorhanden ist, der die Analyse stört.
Auch sollte das "Expiery-Date", das Verfallsdatum beachtet werden: ist das überschritten, besteht keine Gewähr mehr für die Funktion der Tests. 
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Wenn man an seinen Ergebnissen zweifelt, macht die ganze Analytik keinen rechten Sinn. In so einem Fall ist es ratsam, den Testsatz mit einem Standard oder (wer über genügend Fachkenntnis verfügt) mit einer Wiederfindungsrate zu testen.
> Es kann immer mal sein, das entweder ein Reagenz verdorben oder im Wasser ein Stoff vorhanden ist, der die Analyse stört.
> Auch sollte das "Expiery-Date", das Verfallsdatum beachtet werden: ist das überschritten, besteht keine Gewähr mehr für die Funktion der Tests.
> Gruß
> Rolf



Ich Messe jetzt seit über 30 Jahren, da ist die Reagenz nicht verdorben ein Stoff vorhanden oder Verfall abgelaufen !
Da der Aqua Check2 damals erst heraus kam, denke ich mal das das noch Kinderkrankheiten sind. Ich glaube auch nicht das der Test nicht funktionierte sondern das die Abstufung zu grob war.
bei meinem alten Test von Merk liegt die Abstufung im 0,00 Bereich wobei bei Aqua Check  von 0-2,0 angegeben ist.
Ich hatte  jetzt längere Zeit nicht mit Aqua Check keinen Kontakt. Werde mich demnächst wieder mal melden ob es Änderungen im NH4/3 Bereich gibt.
Ich bin davon überzeugt wenn es funktioniert das Aqua Check das beste System neben den Elektronischen Geräten ist.


----------



## smithie (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Was kostet denn der Aqua Check?

Ich habe selbst mit Koffer Reagenzien getestet, das ist halt ein ziemliches „Gefummel“.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Beim Aqua Check wird mit Photmeter gemessen .
Ist nicht Billig um die 900€


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

@Gü.a.Pa.: Du kannst ja messen bis zum Abwinken. aber jenseits des Verfalldatums sind deine ganzen Analysen juristisch wertlos! Will heißen: wenn Du mit solchen Werten z.B. auf eine Schadenersatzklage nach einer Wasserverunreinigungen klagst, ist jede Analyse mit abgelaufenen Reagenzien obsolet.
Zudem hatte ich als Laborant noch die Möglichkeit, meine Testsätze im Labor gegenzuprüfen. Mit dem Ergebnis, das denn doch mal der eine oder andere Testsatz nach dem Verfalldatum geschwächelt hat. (Schlechte Wiederfindungsrate z.B.)
Im Übrigen: es sollte jeder seine eigene Messmethode suchen und finden, mit der er am Besten zurecht kommt. Sie muss nur ein Kriterium erfüllen: die Werte und die Kosten sollten stimmen.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> @Gü.a.Pa.: Du kannst ja messen bis zum Abwinken. aber jenseits des Verfalldatums sind deine ganzen Analysen juristisch wertlos! Will heißen: wenn Du mit solchen Werten z.B. auf eine Schadenersatzklage nach einer Wasserverunreinigungen klagst, ist jede Analyse mit abgelaufenen Reagenzien obsolet.
> Zudem hatte ich als Laborant noch die Möglichkeit, meine Testsätze im Labor gegenzuprüfen. Mit dem Ergebnis, das denn doch mal der eine oder andere Testsatz nach dem Verfalldatum geschwächelt hat. (Schlechte Wiederfindungsrate z.B.)
> Im Übrigen: es sollte jeder seine eigene Messmethode suchen und finden, mit der er am Besten zurecht kommt. Sie muss nur ein Kriterium erfüllen: die Werte und die Kosten sollten stimmen.
> Gruß
> Rolf




Wir sind ja fast der gleiche Jahrgang, ab meinst du nicht das ich es weis das man mit Abgelaufenen reagenzien nicht misst !
Unsere Vereinsgewässer sind zu 95% Fließgewässer und wenn hier was los ist , ist immer die Polizei und das Landratsamt hinzu zu ziehen, die nehmen nebenbei auch extra Proben !
Wir hatten in der langen Zeit in der  ich als Gewässerwart und Umweltschutzbeauftragter tätig  war 2 Vorfälle einmal Fischsterben in einem Teilbereich zwischen zwei Wehren.
Beim zweiten mal in einem Altwasser-Arm, hier war dir Ursache zu hohe Werte des Schwefelwasserstoffes dur zu nviel Laub im Gewässer. Übrigens beim ersten war es Sauerstoff Mangel.

Zitat:Heidechopper
Auch wir haben uns Gedanken über Fotometer oder nicht gemacht. Wichtig ist, das auch ein angelernter Laie mit solchen Systemen umgehen kann. (Absolute Sauberkeit Messuhng der Küvetten Messung mit den Fotometern, In der Lage zu sein Fehlern zu erkennen usw.) dafür sollte man schon ausgebildeter Laborant sein.

Für den Aqua Check2 , brauchst du kein Laborant sein das macht auch ein Schüler. Und hier kann man auch die Reagenzien Nachbestellen. Wenn du ihn nicht kennst schaue mal hier im Forum gibt es glaube ich sogar einen Blogg davon.

Übrigens ich messe unser Gewässer an verschiedenen Stellen einmal im Monat und dazu noch 5 Angelteiche und 8 Aufzucht Teiche wenn es Nötig wird. Wie du liest eine Menge Arbeit.

Nochmal zu den Aqua Check2 -NH3/4 Werten ich habe wahrscheinlich (aus Versehen) einige Testmessungen der Fa. per E-Mail bekommen wo hier bei den Test-Messungen schon Abweichungen vorkamen (also bei den Vorgaben vom Meßbereich 0,0- 2,0mg/l) Genaueres will,ich hier nicht sagen, hat sich ja evtl. schon gegeben, darum warte ich ja noch!


----------



## Heidechopper (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Analysekoffer & Messgeräte*

Ich meine, so langsam kommen wir hier Off-Topic. Was man braucht oder zu brauchen meint, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich sehe in der traditionellen Analytik noch den einfachsten Weg, meine Werte zu erstellen. Instrumentelle Analytik mag vielleicht schneller gehen, aber man muß sich auch um seine Instrumente kümmern und sie in Schuß halten. Tut man das nicht, sind Fehlmessungen die logische Folge.
Gruß
Rolf


----------

